# New Sarah Palin bow!



## dparsons (Jan 22, 2005)

*palin*

That cool it's great to have a hunter running for office.


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.lakotacorp.com/


There you go.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

That is a cool looking bow and if it gets more women drawn into archery and hunting, awesome deal!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## apple123egg (Sep 5, 2007)

seems the toughest energy challenges :darkbeer:


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Does Lakota inc. make good bows?


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh man...........I hope my wife doesn't see that pink little number or I will be out another $600! Cool looking bow!

Lien2


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

nccrutch said:


> http://www.wral.com/news/political/story/3655724/


You mean this one:


> The pink camouflage bow weighs 3.4 pounds and is designed to accommodate female hunters and archers. It retails for $590.


While I don't think much of Palin, she is a real hunter and I'm not sure she would think much of a pink camo bow.


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

I love it...!!!! Sweet looking bow.

Now if they would make a similar bow called the McCain-E-iac I would buy it . :thumb:


----------



## Kai S (Mar 24, 2008)

Well - you certainly are not going to miss-place that thing in the woods!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The McCain bow would have to be called the "Maverick". Come to think of it, so should the Sarahcuda...


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Nothing like trying to use celebrity to sell a bow.


----------



## EJnNC (Oct 2, 2008)

I know how you feel Lien2! If my daughter sees it it going to cost me too!


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> Nothing like trying to use celebrity to sell a bow.


You mean that the Fred Bear line isn't bring used by another company because of the name????


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> Nothing like trying to use celebrity to sell a bow.


or I guess we should make all those hunting show guys make their own bow instead of using a name brand...

Pfft... get off your soap box!


----------



## smedley (Jul 29, 2007)

*LAKOTA and the "Sarahcuda"*



> A western Ohio company is now offering a Sarah Palin-inspired hunting bow. Lakota Industries announced its "Sarah-Cuda" bow this week in honor of Palin's "lifelong passion for the sport of hunting." The pink camouflage bow is relatively light to accommodate female hunters, weighing just under 3.5 pounds and it retails for $590.
> 
> The company says it will donate 10 percent of the proceeds to the National Association for Down Syndrome. Palin's youngest son suffers from the genetic condition.
> 
> The company's Chief Executive Dick Williamson says the bow also pays tribute to women who "bear the responsibility of family and work while strengthening the moral fiber of society."



The Saracuda


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Does the company import this bow from china.....?
Is Sara Palim a stock holder in the company.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*lakota*

Lakota is a local company to me. They have engineered and made this bow locally. I don't know much about it, but locally made I have been told.


----------

